# What is your dream tank?



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

There was a thread started by Mac about dream fish, so I thought. Why not a dream tank thread?

Here's mine, It's pretty much an aquarium display that will be seen from all around the house.










I have a floor plan in mind that I can post later when it's done.

Feel free to share yours


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

I really love this one:


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

That's an awesome tank. i will take 2 please. lol


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

If i could accomplish this, i would die a happy man


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

well, I would love an in wall tank that divdes 2 rooms. Of course saltwater would be amazing


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

ADA 180P without doubt. Layed out as a peninsula style partly dividing a room.

Then again if I could have a 20000g west coast tank......things would be alright


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is one of my dream tanks.

The Planted Discus Fish Community | Top Quality Wild Discus Fish for Sale


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

20,000 gallon tank construction

20,000 gallon sw tank. Some of those tangs are over a foot long and they look tiny in that tank.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

jeeeez louise thats a biggun , lol


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

thats a pretty bad tank i can just envision a couple big ole redtails cruzing around in there,, awesome as far as my dreak tank , anything that requires a snorkel to clean , im not too picky , just massive that is the only prerequisite.


er201 said:


> There was a thread started by Mac about dream fish, so I thought. Why not a dream tank thread?
> 
> Here's mine, It's pretty much an aquarium display that will be seen from all around the house.
> 
> ...


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice picks so far. Could never go wrong with an ADA set up, or Mr. Amanos private tank. And Mac I can imagine some RTCs in there too, but Id rather get a school of 150 Altums and maybe a few different Species of Earth eaters to boot.


----------

